# Can the wife carry one of my guns



## megolfer (Feb 18, 2008)

My wife is going to get here CCW is California and I was wondering if she can carry one of my guns even though it was in here name. OPne gun shop told me yes and another told me no.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

WOW! You're able to get a CCW in California!!!

I'm not an attorney in CA so I don't know. I don't think it would be a probalem any place else but we are talking about CA.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

It could be a problem in New York (sorry i know this doesn't address original). They are another peoples republic in regards to "registering" handguns to individuals. Spouses may be the One exception to the rule that no gun can be registered to 2 people. So Based on Chucky Schumers sate (and The Stallion Spitzer), I would check with LEO.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I really doubt it. Give the DOJ a call and ask. They handle all of that stuff.


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

From what I've been told, as long as it's not one of the guns on your CCW. Call you issuing county CCW officer.


----------

